
Recreating the Hooli Box - kimburgess
http://benhoad.net/hooli-signature-edition-box-3-mod
======
nameexposure
This is far more impressive than the time I spent three full work days
recreating the scrum board from season 1... Then again if I was an engineer
and not a product manager, I probably would have chosen something else.

[https://photos.app.goo.gl/qP9Kobt147kNo2vt5](https://photos.app.goo.gl/qP9Kobt147kNo2vt5)

~~~
jonathanbull
_Three_ full work days?!

~~~
nameexposure
It wasn't just me, you see. If it was, I probably could have gotten this done
in one or two. But, because we are a team, we had planning sessions where I
needed my team to commit. There, the team had long heated debates about some
of the cards. You see, several had a great deal of uncertainty surrounding
them. No matter how far you'd zoom in, some of the requirements were not fine-
grain enough to be understood. Ultimately, we came up with a few prototypes
and a/b tested to get at the best solution.

~~~
nameexposure
I just realized that the most important card from the emergency column was
missing from that photo. I've added that to the album.

------
arthurcolle
This is tangential to the core topic at hand but how did you/other readers get
into CAD? It seems like such a useful skill to be able to design physical
enclosures among other things, especially with the cost of additive
manufacturing with 3D printers being so low. Any useful guides/communities
worth mentioning? I am a little familiar with Blender but found it to be a
little overwhelming to use, and I assume that most professionals use the
Autodesk suite of tools but that seems really pricey to just get started using
as a trial/for non commercial applications to start with.

~~~
grownseed
Fusion 360, which looks like is what is being used in the article, has a free
license as long as you're a hobbyist or your business makes less than $100000.
Fusion 360 has its quirks, but it remains my favourite tool for this type of
work, and it's relatively simple to learn (though like any powerful tool it
can also get pretty complex).

~~~
benhoad
yup, it's Fusion 360, I've got a background with SolidEdge and Autocad but
Fusion is the best for quickly making decent parts with a 3d printer that need
to be made-to-measure.

------
codetrotter
For anyone else curious about the breadboard shield, here is a similar one on
eBay: [https://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-Arduino-Prototyping-
Prototype-S...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-Arduino-Prototyping-Prototype-
Shield-ProtoShield-Module-Mini-Breadboard-C/192009182236)

------
benhoad
Creator here, if you want to know more about it the best place is to hit me up
on twitter: @benhoad.

~~~
benhoad
Also I've been alerted to the fact that Thomas Middleditch (Richard Hendricks)
has even shared it :D

[https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqu0D2VAI8W/](https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqu0D2VAI8W/)

------
saagarjha
It's not complete until it has a 24 core processor with ECC DDR4 SDRAM LRDIMMS
;)

------
popopopo
signature looks like penis, is this intentional?

~~~
jtokoph
That was the joke from the TV show.

------
asdfgionio
I found it annoying that, in the show, I was supposed to root _against_ the
Box. It's obviously a better project than what the "heroes" wanted to build.

